# What's the new normal on getting to Hawaii?



## csalter2 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am to be in Hawaii from June 30, 2014 until July 25, 2014. I have been looking at the airfare from San Diego, LAX, and Orange County to Honolulu and the cheapest flights are $700 roundtrip. Is this the new normal airfare? I am hesitant about waiting for sales since this is prime time high demand season.  

Any thoughts on this? Can or will things get a little cheaper or should I grab it?


----------



## presley (Aug 23, 2013)

I've seen as low as $500 RT in low season, but never in the summer season.  It's very depressing.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think you're going to find any deals that far in advance. You might want to use Yapta to track flights and notify you if there is a price drop.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 23, 2013)

skyscanner is a great app to put on the homescreen of your smartphone.  It searches the route and dates you want and posts up the current prices.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 23, 2013)

*Beatof Hawaii.com*

We are going three weeks over Easter and will book probably around December.We can go Space Available on US Airways but find the planes too full to risk getting on.Sign up for deal notifications from BeatofHawaii.com They also have very good car rental rates and often have the second or third driver free.


----------



## nspils (Aug 23, 2013)

You're near current optimal amount. Tthe fares for this past june went up to $1100 during the spring for LAX to Kauai. I bought last December for $625.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2013)

Kayak will tell you a percentage (odds) of a price drop or increase. We had been doing a search for flights to Australia, and it said, wait- 79% chance of a price drop, a few days later, it said 'buy now'. We did and sure enough the price increased later. 

Jim


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2013)

In the summer, I usually plan on spending around $600pp. In the fall I can usually get in the $300-$400 range. Do you have an Alaska Airlines Visa? You can get a $110 companion fare with the card.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 24, 2013)

My normal has not changed.  We still always use frequent flyer miles.


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> My normal has not changed.  We still always use frequent flyer miles.



Just for fun I took a look at Hawaiian Airlines tonight. Summer weeks (starting in June 2014) were 30,000 miles each way. I'm pretty sure that the last time I used Hawaiian miles it was either 17,500 or 20,000 each way. Their program has become pretty useless over the past few years. Btw, the cash prices were about $575 each way. Yikes.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 24, 2013)

First week of April, 2014 low prices range from 1200-1350 depending on carrier from Detroit.  Low is US Air and 1350 is Delta (our daughter's preferred airline).  There would be five of us.  Starting to think about alternative locations and letting our exchange go back.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 24, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> First week of April, 2014 low prices range from 1200-1350 depending on carrier from Detroit.  Low is US Air and 1350 is Delta (our daughter's preferred airline).  There would be five of us.  Starting to think about alternative locations and letting our exchange go back.



You might look at Southwest from home to a gateway city like Oakland (OAK) and then look at a separate booking from OAK to Hawaii.  Also, with a larger group, you might want to book (or at least check) a group of two and a group of 3.  Searching for seats for 5 requires 5 seats in the same fare category to be available.  There could be 4 seats available at a cheaper rate, but searching for 5, you would never know.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 24, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> Any thoughts on this? Can or will things get a little cheaper or should I grab it?


Peak season ... you could pay a lot more...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> Any thoughts on this? Can or will things get a little cheaper or should I grab it?


If fuel prices get cheaper it will probably get cheaper.  If fuel prices go up it will get more expensive. What you believe will happen with fuel prices should be a major part of your thinking.

BTW - if you are flying on Alaska you can always take advantage of their low price guarantee.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Not just Hawaii is expensive*

I think generally speaking flight prices have gone up, at least on the flight I am looking at.  Two hears ago we had a flight from Detroit to Orlando for under $200.  This year, I have set to see it go lower then $450.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 24, 2013)

klpca said:


> Just for fun I took a look at Hawaiian Airlines tonight. Summer weeks (starting in June 2014) were 30,000 miles each way. I'm pretty sure that the last time I used Hawaiian miles it was either 17,500 or 20,000 each way. Their program has become pretty useless over the past few years. Btw, the cash prices were about $575 each way. Yikes.



Why use Hawaiian Airlines miles?  They always require more miles than the other airlines, even for inter-island flights.  American, United and U.S. Air all require a lot fewer miles and we have found reasonably good availability on all three.  Delta is usually harder.


----------



## klpca (Aug 25, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Why use Hawaiian Airlines miles?  They always require more miles than the other airlines, even for inter-island flights.  American, United and U.S. Air all require a lot fewer miles and we have found reasonably good availability on all three.  Delta is usually harder.



I haven't used them in a few years, but I still have 17k left, unused. I used to like HA and the HA visa - churned the cards a few times and paid for a couple of trips with those miles - and when my kids were younger I was able to transfer their miles into my own account. They aren't traveling with us any more so that isn't an incentive. I still prefer the seating on the 767 or airbus to the 737 on Alaska, but I can't justify the extra cost.

As far as the airlines, I try to only book non-stops, so it is usually just HA or Alaska for us flying out of SAN. We get an extra half day of vacation with a non-stop.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah that's what I did booked a nonstop coming back from HNL to SAN right after thanksgiving. Found out last week that they cancelled the flight on tue & wed for a few weeks from both HNL and LIH, the only one left operating is OGG to SAN. So now I get the pleasure of going to SEA in the beginning of December.

Ian


----------



## klpca (Aug 25, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Yeah that's what I did booked a nonstop coming back from HNL to SAN right after thanksgiving. Found out last week that they cancelled the flight on tue & wed for a few weeks from both HNL and LIH, the only one left operating is OGG to SAN. So now I get the pleasure of going to SEA in the beginning of December.
> 
> Ian


Ugh. That is the pits. The main reason that Maui is our first choice is the non stop flights. 

Can you add a day or two to your trip to stay on the non stop? That's way more fun than a layover in Seattle.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 25, 2013)

I am in the minority here.  For flights longer than 4 hours I prefer a layover, anywhere.  I find it extremely hard to sit still for long periods of time and being cooped up on a plane drives me nuts.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't see how you are going to find a stopover that will make the flight from the west coast to hawaii shorter unless you are flying on a seaplane. The flight to SEA 1/2 longer than to SAN and then I get to enjoy another 2 1/2 hours after a layover.

Unfortunately I can't extend the trip my GF has to be back at school. The only option would be to come back a day early. Don't like that choice either. Part of the reason we decided to come back from HNL rather than LIH which is where we are spending most of the trip is because I didn't trust the SAN - LIH nonstop since it was new. Had no idea that they cancel both flights. Certainly makes me hesitant to book through them in the future. They are only stoping those flights for three weeks (tuesday, wednesday) you would think that the ill will they are going to generate would be greater than the money they will save by not flying 6 flights.

Ian


----------



## klpca (Aug 25, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> I don't see how you are going to find a stopover that will make the flight from the west coast to hawaii shorter unless you are flying on a seaplane. The flight to SEA 1/2 longer than to SAN and then I get to enjoy another 2 1/2 hours after a layover.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't extend the trip my GF has to be back at school. The only option would be to come back a day early. Don't like that choice either. Part of the reason we decided to come back from HNL rather than LIH which is where we are spending most of the trip is because I didn't trust the SAN - LIH nonstop since it was new. Had no idea that they cancel both flights. Certainly makes me hesitant to book through them in the future. They are only stoping those flights for three weeks (tuesday, wednesday) you would think that the ill will they are going to generate would be greater than the money they will save by not flying 6 flights.
> 
> Ian



Well, if nothing else, it is a helpful data point for the rest of us. I had that same concern about the SAN-LIH flight. I thought they may cancel the route entirely, not just the mid week flights. Is there any chance you could you fly from Honolulu to Maui and get on the direct flight to San Diego?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 25, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Why use Hawaiian Airlines miles?  They always require more miles than the other airlines, even for inter-island flights.  American, United and U.S. Air all require a lot fewer miles and we have found reasonably good availability on all three.  Delta is usually harder.



I agree. On United I'm finding great availability for both coach and first class saver seats NYC to Maui for mid July next year. Already booked the 1st class savers outbound now need to wait one more night for the return flight.  We had our choice between 20k saver coach or 40k saver 1st class and jumped on the 1st class. If the pattern holds one more night we'll have 4 1st class seats RT for 80k each. That is quite a deal.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 25, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I agree. On United I'm finding great availability for both coach and first class saver seats NYC to Maui for mid July next year. Already booked the 1st class savers outbound now need to wait one more night for the return flight.  We had our choice between 20k saver coach or 40k saver 1st class and jumped on the 1st class. If the pattern holds one more night we'll have 4 1st class seats RT for 80k each. That is quite a deal.


Sounds like we approach this exactly the same way.  It has worked very well for us and we almost always fly first class.  It really helped when both American and United started offering one-way awards at half the miles of a round trip.


----------



## GregT (Aug 26, 2013)

klpca said:


> In the summer, I usually plan on spending around $600pp. In the fall I can usually get in the $300-$400 range. Do you have an Alaska Airlines Visa? You can get a $110 companion fare with the card.



This is our current travel pattern -- Jonell and I both have Alaska credit cards, and then we buy two tickets (and get two companions) and use FF miles for the fifth ticket.

I've noticed my old strategy of booking the 22,500 FF miles upon release is much harder in the current world than 5-6 years ago.

Best,

Greg


----------



## kwindham (Aug 27, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> I don't see how you are going to find a stopover that will make the flight from the west coast to hawaii shorter unless you are flying on a seaplane. The flight to SEA 1/2 longer than to SAN and then I get to enjoy another 2 1/2 hours after a layover.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't extend the trip my GF has to be back at school. The only option would be to come back a day early. Don't like that choice either. Part of the reason we decided to come back from HNL rather than LIH which is where we are spending most of the trip is because I didn't trust the SAN - LIH nonstop since it was new. Had no idea that they cancel both flights. Certainly makes me hesitant to book through them in the future. They are only stoping those flights for three weeks (tuesday, wednesday) you would think that the ill will they are going to generate would be greater than the money they will save by not flying 6 flights.
> 
> Ian



yea, you have a point.  lol  I was referring to coming from central Louisiana to HI, I really need that layover in lax.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 29, 2013)

kwindham said:


> yea, you have a point.  lol  I was referring to coming from central Louisiana to HI, I really need that layover in lax.



LAS to HNL is a better layover. The airport is right there in the middle of town. And even the non-gambler has plenty to do -- shows, restaurants, etc. And then for the next leg, it's a quick trip to McCarran, and then a straight shot to HNL. 

A layover at LAX defeats the purpose. The only thing on my mind when I'm in LAX is to get OUT of LAX as soon as humanly possible. The only airport I like less than LAX is MIA.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 29, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> LAS to HNL is a better layover. The airport is right there in the middle of town. And even the non-gambler has plenty to do -- shows, restaurants, etc. And then for the next leg, it's a quick trip to McCarran, and then a straight shot to HNL.
> 
> A layover at LAX defeats the purpose. The only thing on my mind when I'm in LAX is to get OUT of LAX as soon as humanly possible. The only airport I like less than LAX is MIA.



Yes, LAX is horrible, I hate it too.  But on a long flight Ill take what I can get as far as somewhere to get off the plane, stretch my legs, walk around, breathe non airplane air.

I like the Vegas airport too!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 29, 2013)

klpca said:


> Just for fun I took a look at Hawaiian Airlines tonight. Summer weeks (starting in June 2014) were 30,000 miles each way. I'm pretty sure that the last time I used Hawaiian miles it was either 17,500 or 20,000 each way. Their program has become pretty useless over the past few years. Btw, the cash prices were about $575 each way. Yikes.



One thing you can and should try is doing a regional--not airport-specific--search for fares. For example, last weekend I decided to check pricing on Hawaiian Air (imo, the BEST airline to Hawaii because of its Aloha Spirit the moment you board the flight) for SFO-OGG (Maui). When I expanded the search to include all Bay Area airports, I landed a fare of $402 pp round trip for late April 2014 and return mid-May.

As you can imagine, I jumped on it.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Got a Flight!*

Found a flight from San Diego to Honolulu for $605 for a non-stop flight with Delta Airlines. That seems to be a good rate for summer travel so I booked it.  That's one worry off my list, so now I can plan the rest of my trip without issue. Thank you to all those who responded.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 3, 2013)

Delta doesn't fly nonstop from San Diego to Honolulu. It must be a code share flight with Alaska or Hawaiian.

Ian


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 3, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Delta doesn't fly nonstop from San Diego to Honolulu. It must be a code share flight with Alaska or Hawaiian.
> 
> Ian



Almost certainly Alaska.  Alaska and Delta codeshare extensively. Amost all Delta flights on the west coast are actually Alaska flights that are code shared., so it's not surprising that Delta would take advantage of Alaska's west coast flights to Hawaii to further expand their network.  

Of course there's nothing wrong with the codeshare, but you should also check fares for the same booking from the operating airline, as there may be different fares available depending on which carrier is handling the booking.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 3, 2013)

Everything Steve said, my main point was to dig a little deeper to find out the real airline, because where it really matters is checking in. Sometimes the codeshare airlines are right next to each other but in this case Alaska and Delta are in different terminals so showing up at the wrong terminal if you are cutting it close might mean missing the flight.

Ian


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 3, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Everything Steve said, my main point was to dig a little deeper to find out the real airline, because where it really matters is checking in. Sometimes the codeshare airlines are right next to each other but in this case Alaska and Delta are in different terminals so showing up at the wrong terminal if you are cutting it close might mean missing the flight.
> 
> Ian



Yeah - that too.  

On connecting itineraries where there aren't additional later flights to the same destination, I always try to  book with a generous connecting time window.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 3, 2013)

*It's Alaska*

Yes Alaska Airlines is doing the flying but I made my  reservations through Delta.  Interestingly, I have now found flights as low as $467 to Honolulu if I am willing to wait to do multiple connections.


----------



## meatsss (Sep 5, 2013)

I booked a flight next July to Kauai and it was 30,000 miles each way on Hawaiian from Sacramento. Still cheaper than paying for it and they have a better schedule than AA or Delta. AA has to go though LAX and gets in later. Alaska Airlines gets 40,000 miles each way to Maui, but it's non stop. Saw a sale today from Hawaiian starting at $448 R/T, but it's fall sales good through the middle of December. 
We flew to Hawaii in July of this year and every Hawaiian flight was booked solid. Including interisland flights. If you wanted to go at the last minute, I saw a flight from Oahu to the west coast for $650, one way. And it had 2 seats left. The demand is there so they are charging what the market will bear.


----------

